# [Sammelthread] Rocket League



## Wannseesprinter (24. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bildquelle: Wikipedia

Hallo zusammen,

nun, nach langer Suche ist mir aufgefallen, dass es zu Rocket League keinen Sammelthread gibt. Also dann mal los 

Zu meiner Person:

Habe das Spiel seit knapp drei Wochen, als es das für kostenlos am Wochenende bei Steam zu spielen gab, mir danach für rund 12€ geschnappt. Bin nun vollkommen der Sucht verfallen. Knapp 35 Stunden Spielzeit habe ich nun hinter mir, einige Dachaufsätze und Antennenschmuck erspielt. Was mir aktuell aber immer noch sehr schwer fällt, den Ball wirklich schon in der Luft abzufangen. Das Auto dabei gezielt drauf zu lenken, nicht einfach, finde ich. Habt ihr gute Tipps dafür parat? Spiele mit dem Logitech F710 Gamepad.

Bilder von euren Karren, Videos von euren besten Paraden etc.: immer her damit!

Von mir dazu empfehlenswerter deutschsprachiger Channel auf Youtube: -KLICK-

Grüße
Wannseesprinter


----------



## Wannseesprinter (24. Mai 2016)

Klasse, Besitzer einer Xbox One können nun auch an Cross-Plattform-Battles teilnehmen. Mit im Boot sind demnach Besitzer eines Rechners, einer PS4 und einer Xbox One  Siehe: Rocket League auf Twitter: "Rocket League is on sale for the first time for @Xbox One players! http://bit.ly/1s7H7xo https://t.co/jkfByi1Fg8"


Anbei mal mein Gefährt. Wechselt natürlich nach Lust und Laune alles 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marcus022 (21. Juni 2016)

Gute Idee mit dem Sammelthread nur leider ist RL hier auf pcgh nicht allzu beliebt wie du unschwer erkennen konntest. Dennoch nicht falsch von dir, weiter so . 

Tipps zum fliegen ? hm naja üben üben üben. Mache ruhig die Trainings die schulen sehr. Das wichtigste ist erst einmal die Kamera. Für mich gilt. Kamera-Abstand, Sichtfeld und Drehgeschwindigkeit auf den maximalen Wert setzen. Den Rest muss man sehen wie es einem gefällt. Aber da hat eh jeder seine eigenen Vorstellungen von daher, ausprobieren geht über studieren.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (23. Juni 2016)

Hey marcus022,

danke für den Tipp mit dem Kameraabstand usw.! Muss ich mal prüfen. Das ist mir schon häufiger aufgefallen, dass die Ballkamera gerne auch mal etwas weiter entfernt sein könnte.

Ich werde berichten, ob es etwas gebracht hat.

Übrigens: Es gab kürzlich ein fettes Updates. Der vollständigen Changelog lautet:



Spoiler



*THE HEADLINES *



Added four new premium Battle-Cars…
(DLC) Neo Tokyo-inspired vehicles “Esper” and “Masamune”,  and Classic Cars “Aftershock” and “Marauder” will be available July 18th. 
(DLC) Six Decals for each new vehicle 
 
Added all-new “Neo Tokyo” Arena to all casual and competitive playlists. 
Added all-new “Pillars” Arena to Rocket Labs playlist. 
Added “Showroom” to preview premium content 
Competitive Season 2 has ended and rewards will be given to participants who achieved “Prospect I” and above 
Competitive Season 3 has begun! All competitive skill ratings have been reset. 
New “Rare”  and “Very Rare” items can now be found after Online matches, there are  many new items for you to discover and collect! 
Multiple Bug Fixes 
 Complete list below..
*NEW CONTENT*

*Antennas*




*Added “Community Flags”*
Shacknews 
4Player Network 
 
Added “Video Games”
Dying Light Flag 
Dying Light Gas Tank 
 
 
*Arenas*



Added “Neo Tokyo” 
Added “Pillars” 
 *Battle-Cars (Available digitally July 18)*



(DLC) Added “Esper” 
(DLC) Added “Masamune” 
(DLC) Added “Aftershock” 
(DLC) Added “Marauder” 
 *Decals (Available digitally July 18)*



(DLC) Aftershock: Added “Copycat” 
(DLC) Aftershock: Added “MIRV” 
(DLC) Aftershock: Added “Seismic” 
(DLC) Aftershock: Added “Tiger” 
(DLC) Aftershock: Added “Tribal” 
(DLC) Aftershock:  Added “Wings” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Kaiju” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Mouse Cat” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Neo” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Pegasus” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Shank” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Super F3” 
(DLC) Esper: Added “Super F3” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Big Buck” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Ruffian” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Safari” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Stripes” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Vagabond” 
(DLC) Marauder: Added “Wings” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added ” DJ Sushi” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added “Otaku” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added “Road Rage” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added “Stars” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added “Stripes” 
(DLC) Masamune: Added “Wildfire” 
 *Rocket Trails*



Flamethrower Yellow (common) 
Standard Green (common) 
 *Trophies and Achievements *



Mad Scientist – Play a complete match in 3 different Rocket Labs Arenas 
Icing the Cake – In Snow Day, score a goal from your own side of the ice 
Left Wing, Right Wing – Win a Snow Day match with both the Blue and Orange teams 
Fast Break – Score at least 2 Dunks in the first minute of a Hoops game 
Buzzer Beater – With 30 seconds left, win a game of Hoops in which you were tied or trailing 
Budding Artist – Collect a Painted Item 
One Better – Increase the level of a Certified Item 
Certifiable – Earn Veteran status for your Certified Item 
 *CHANGES AND UPDATES*

*General*



All-new “Showroom” feature has been added to the main menu
All purchasable cars and downloadable content have been moved to the new Showroom accessible from the main menu. 
The Showroom allows you to preview premium content in 3D before buying, including full camera rotation and decal previews. 
 
Four new Battle-cars have been added to the Showroom!
Esper and  Masamune, two new premium cars designed for Neo Tokyo; Aftershock and  Marauder, the Collector’s Edition vehicles, are also included in this  update. They are exclusive to the retail version until July 18th, after  which they will be available for individual purchase in-game. 
 
Arena changes:
The Neo  Tokyo map has been added!  It is based on the “Underpass” Lab map  layout, and it is immediately available in all playlists, including  competitive. 
A new experimental map, “Pillars”, has been added to the “Rocket Labs” playlist. 
“Underpass” and “Double Goal” have been removed from the “Rocket Labs” playlist. 
 
End of Game Spotlight
After the  conclusion of each match, the winning team will now be spotlighted in  the center of the field, allowing players to show off.  They can jump,  dodge, and spin to do tricks, and can show off their battle-cars and  boost trails. 
Each player can earn up to two medals for their match performance.  For example, you are a “Prodigy” if you score 3-5 goals. 
 
Quick Chat Updates
Each Quick Chat message can now be customized by selecting from a larger list of preset messages. 
The  default quick chat for “Centering!” has been changed to “Need Boost!”.   “Centering!” is still available as part of the full list for players  that preferred it. 
Post-Game  Quick Chats have been added!  They replace the “Informational” bindings  once the match ends, and can also be customized.  Don’t forget to “gg”  after matches! 
 
New Items Rarities!
New “Rare”  and “Very Rare” Item Drops will now be found after online matches.   These item quality features all-new Neo Tokyo-themed drops, rare  decals, and very rare boost trails for you to discover and equip! 
 
Introducing new Item Attributes
Item Attributes are rare bonus properties that sometimes come with an online item drop.
The “Painted” attribute recolors an existing item.  Wheels and Toppers can now be discovered with this attribute. 
 The  “Certified” attribute makes that item track a specific statistic while  equipped in online matches.  As you earn more stats with a particular  item, it will gain an increasingly prestigious title. 
 
 
Trade In System
You can  now trade in duplicate “Uncommon” and “Rare” item drops. Trading in five  items of one quality will return one item of the next highest quality.   For example, trading in five uncommon items will yield one rare item. 
To access the Trade In system, navigate to the “Manage Inventory” option that’s been added to the Garage submenu. 
 
Players can now assign car movement and orientation to mouse axes to better accommodate players with disabilities. 
The main menu music has been updated to: Hollywood Principle – Seeing What’s Next (Kevin Frey Remix) 
 *Online*



Season 2 has ended!  All players will be granted the following rewards based on their *highest skill tier reached* over the course of Season 2:

Prospect I or higher – Season 2 Prospect Boost 
Challenger I or higher – Season 2 Challenger Boost 
Rising Star or higher – Season 2 Star Boost 
Champion or higher – Season 2 Champion Boost 
Grand Champion – “Season 2 Grand Champion” Title 
 
Players will also receive the rewards for all tiers below the highest they reached. 
 
Competitive Season 3 Begins!
All competitive skill ratings have been reset to give everyone a fresh start as the second year of Rocket League begins. 
Steam Accounts using the “Family Sharing” feature that do not own Rocket League can no longer queue for competitive playlists. 
 
 *UI/ UX*



Added  “Disable Stat Notifications” option.  This prevents the HUD popups for  things like First Touch, Clears, Shots, and Saves from appearing  on-screen during matches. 
Added  “Hide Competitive Divisions” option. Skill Group (Prospect I, Challenger  III, etc.) will remain visible, but you will not see your current  division, or division up/down notifications. 
The default selection for the Reconnect popup for competitive matches is now “Yes”. 
Custom markers added to Replays will now be saved when closing the replay. 
 *BUG FIXES*

*General *



Venom’s spoiler can now move again. 
The rim in “Hoops” will no longer cause the match to end if the ball hits it after time has expired. 
Fixed visibility issues caused by the rim/arena in “Hoops”. 
Fixed “Thermal” Rocket Trails sound FX 
Fixed an issue that caused the post-training audio to play at abnormally high volumes 




Quelle: Patch Notes v1.19 / Title Update 7


----------



## marcus022 (23. Juni 2016)

Jo ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen ein paar der Änderungen in einem anderen Thread ins deutsche übersetzt. Wer mit english nicht so konform ist http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...cket-league-trailer-zum-neo-tokyo-update.html.

Zur Zeit tierische Probleme beim erstellen von Gruppen und allgemein läuft das Update nicht wirklich gut. Soundbugs (Publikum) etc. Aber ich will mich nicht beklagen. Das Einzige was mir missfällt sind die RocketLabs in Rankedmatches.


----------



## Defenz0r (23. Juni 2016)

Hab das Stadion vorhin gespielt. Fands klasse.


----------



## marcus022 (23. Juni 2016)

Bei mir war sie nach glaube 4 oder 5 Dutzend spielen nicht dabei.


----------



## Knabinho (17. Juli 2016)

Hat hier jemand schon Rocket League mit einem Steam Controller gezockt?


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich nicht aber ich habe ihn mir eben mal angeschaut und muss sagen ja, bin begeistert nach dem ersten optischen Eindruck. Ich hatte ihn nie in der Hand aber liegt bestimmt gut darin. Vor allem die Trackpads habens mir angetan. 

Spielt sich bestimmt gut damit Knabinho.


----------



## Pladdaah (28. Juli 2016)

@ TE: ich kann dir gern mal auf die Sprünge helfen 
ne, ein paar duo Mates könnte ich schon noch gebrauchen


----------



## marcus022 (28. Juli 2016)

Also ich glaube mein Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht zu haben. Challenger 3 lvl 5, höher gehts nicht. Egal ob 2on2 oder 3on3. Die oberen 20% sind einfach ekelhaft gut. Ich meine gut, von den knapp 400 Leuten die sich in den oberen 4 Rängen ab Superstar befinden rede ich gar nicht (2on2). Die spielen auf einem anderen Planeten.


----------



## Pladdaah (29. Juli 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Also ich glaube mein Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht zu haben. Challenger 3 lvl 5, höher gehts nicht. Egal ob 2on2 oder 3on3. Die oberen 20% sind einfach ekelhaft gut. Ich meine gut, von den knapp 400 Leuten die sich in den oberen 4 Rängen ab Superstar befinden rede ich gar nicht (2on2). Die spielen auf einem anderen Planeten.



war schon im Champion?-Bereich (blau) mit nem duo-Kollegen und hab die Season nur Solo gespielt und krieg nur Vollpfosten ins Team


----------



## Defenz0r (29. Juli 2016)

Wie waere es mit einer Skype/Teamspeak Gruppe? Falls jemand dann online ist kann man gemeinsam spielen.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (15. August 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Wie waere es mit einer Skype/Teamspeak Gruppe? Falls jemand dann online ist kann man gemeinsam spielen.



Hätte ich persönlich nichts gegen. Habe Skype zwar hier und dort installiert, aber nicht so aufm Schirm, wie sich schmerzfrei Gruppen für solche Zwecke erstellen lassen.


Und ja, es sind auch schon per zufällige Einzelmatches einige dicke Pros dabei. Habe vor einigen Wochen mal diese Rocket League "Weltmeisterschaft" auf Twitch angesehen. Da wird dir ja schlecht, so heftig ist der Ballwechsel. Gut, wenn du das zum Beruf machst, bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als es irgendwann zwangsläufig in Fleisch und Blut zu haben


Ich hatte auch noch vor kurzem den Steam Controller im Visier, hab mich dann aber für die Logitech F710 entschieden. Optisch kein Knaller, aber dafür, dass er kabellos ist und mittlerweile schon rund 100 Stunden ohne aufladen auskommt, nicht verkehrt. Preislich liegt er auch auf einem menschliche Niveau.

Ach ja: Eine Erweiterung namens "Rumble" ist in der Pipeline. Sieht echt spaßig aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7iz-dQifR7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (29. August 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> war schon im Champion?-Bereich (blau) mit nem duo-Kollegen


Wie siehts jetzt bei dir aus ? 

Habe auch gegen neue Spielgefährten nichts nur nutze ich ausschließlich Teamspeak3. Also wer Lust hat und sich in den Challenger 3/Elite und maximal rising star Gefilden befindet, anschreiben


----------



## Pladdaah (29. August 2016)

marcus022 schrieb:


> Wie siehts jetzt bei dir aus ?
> 
> Habe auch gegen neue Spielgefährten nichts nur nutze ich ausschließlich Teamspeak3. Also wer Lust hat und sich in den Challenger 3/Elite und maximal rising star Gefilden befindet, anschreiben


Hast ne pn  

Gesendet von meinem JY-G4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2016)

Spiele RL hin und wieder, sehr sehr casual. Macht furchtbar Laune - habe es bei keinem anderen Spiel, dass ich nach einem hart umkämpften Tor/Sieg vom Stuhl aufspringe und die Arme in die Luft reiße  Kann aber auch sehr frusten!

Ist wie beim nicht-motorisierten, Casual-Fußball im echten Leben: ein bisschen vor sich hin zocken mit netten Leuten ist recht easy und spaßig, aber die Lernkurve geht dann irgendwann steil nach oben


----------



## Pladdaah (27. September 2016)

hier ist ja garnichts mehr los


----------



## Defenz0r (27. September 2016)

N0pe, rocketleague sux ...
Leider geht crossplay auch nicht mit der Rest der Welt.


----------



## bewdde (3. Oktober 2016)

Pladdaah schrieb:


> hier ist ja garnichts mehr los



Die sind alle am Spielen, ist doch logisch. 

Bin am überlegen ob ich mir das Spiel auch noch auf der Playstation holen soll, dann hätte ich alle meine Freunde abgedeckt, bin ziemlich süchtig nach dem Spiel. 

Hätte am Anfang nie gedacht, das mich Rocket League so fesseln würde, so simple, und doch so gut.


----------



## liqu90 (6. Oktober 2016)

Gibts noch aktive Leute ?


----------



## bewdde (7. Oktober 2016)

Hat hier jemand schon, in den Wettkampf-Playlisten, die neue Map AquaDome bespielen dürfen ? 
Habe gerade bestimmt 40 Spiele am Stück gespielt, und die kam nie dran. 

Kommt die echt so selten vor ? Würde mittlerweile eine richtige Party schmeißen, wenn die mal dran kommen würde.


----------



## Pladdaah (8. Oktober 2016)

bewdde schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand schon, in den Wettkampf-Playlisten, die neue Map AquaDome bespielen dürfen ?
> Habe gerade bestimmt 40 Spiele am Stück gespielt, und die kam nie dran.
> 
> Kommt die echt so selten vor ? Würde mittlerweile eine richtige Party schmeißen, wenn die mal dran kommen würde.


Bei mir kam die gerade 3 mal hintereinander 

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## bewdde (8. Oktober 2016)

Kam gerade endlich dran, nach 74! Matches, und endete mit einer 1:4 Niederlage. 

Ich empfinde für dieses Spiel pure Hassliebe.


----------



## Zergoras (13. November 2016)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der Lust hat mit mir 2vs2 Ranked zu spielen? Bin kurz vor Challenger Elite. Dementsprechend solltest du auch auf dem ungefähren Skilllevel liegen. Mit Random Leuten ist das teilweise einfach nur frustrierend. Du solltest aber bereit sein mehrmals die Woche Abends zu spielen. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann schreib einfach hier in den Thread.


----------



## Pladdaah (14. November 2016)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der Lust hat mit mir 2vs2 Ranked zu spielen? Bin kurz vor Challenger Elite. Dementsprechend solltest du auch auf dem ungefähren Skilllevel liegen. Mit Random Leuten ist das teilweise einfach nur frustrierend. Du solltest aber bereit sein mehrmals die Woche Abends zu spielen. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann schreib einfach hier in den Thread.


ja das kann ziemlich frustrirend sein - in allstar wirds auch nicht viel besser


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. November 2016)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Bin kurz vor Challenger Elite.



Sorry, spiele oft random, weniger ranked, da ich sonst immer das Bedürfnis habe, aufsteigen zu müssen. Und das kostet Zeit...  

Habt ihr eigentlich auch das Phänomen, wenn man das allererste mal nach Start von RL auf einen Server zu kommen, ist das erste Spiel so ziemlich für den A. Grund: Die Pings sind dort nicht niedriger als 300.


----------



## Pladdaah (18. November 2016)

300er Ping? whaaaaaaaat?


----------



## Defenz0r (18. November 2016)

Ja das liegt an den Ueberfuellten Servern dann wird man nach Afrika verbunden.


----------



## Pladdaah (21. November 2016)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Ja das liegt an den Ueberfuellten Servern dann wird man nach Afrika verbunden.


auch wenn man "den Haken" nur bei Europa drinne hat  bin bis jetzt in den 700+h noch nie außerhalb von Europa gelandet..


----------



## Hillfigger (21. November 2016)

Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der Lust hat mit mir 2vs2 Ranked zu spielen? Bin kurz vor Challenger Elite. Dementsprechend solltest du auch auf dem ungefähren Skilllevel liegen. Mit Random Leuten ist das teilweise einfach nur frustrierend. Du solltest aber bereit sein mehrmals die Woche Abends zu spielen. Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst, dann schreib einfach hier in den Thread.



Ich fühle mich angesprochen, bin aber Aufsteigender Stern 3 (+- 5 Divisionen)...

Und da ist es nicht empfehlenswert mit dieser Differenz...also ich trau mich nicht  Aber wir könnten dennoch gerne (vorerst) zusammen normals trainieren


----------



## Zergoras (25. November 2016)

Dann würde ich dich wahrscheinlich mit runterziehen, wäre ja blöd.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (2. Dezember 2016)

AM 07.12. wird ein größeres Update für Rocket League ausgerollt. Selbstverständlich wird es wieder eine Menge neue Zusätze geben, die man dann in Kisten finden wird. Kisten lassen sich gegen Bezahlung (Echtgeld!) öffnen. Das Prinzip scheint wohl aufzugehen. Auf Ebay & Co. finden sich zahlreiche Leute, die die Kisten gegen Bares anbieten. Interessanter ist die Tatsache, dass es in einer der Kisten dann eine erweiterte Version des beliebten Octane geben wird. Der Hersteller versichert, dass die Hitboxen und der Bewegungsradius des neuen Octanes gleich dem ursprünglichen sein soll.

Warum viele Zeilen schreiben, wenn's ein Video auch tut? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4HqFQ0G5iQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## marcus022 (4. Dezember 2016)

Gerade läuft das Upper Bracket Final
Twitch


----------



## JaniZz (24. Januar 2017)

Suche auch Leute für 3vs3 oder 2vs2 
Egal ob ranked oder just4fun. 

Einfach in steam adden:
The Freshmaker

Gerne dann auch TS3, Server vorhanden


----------



## Pladdaah (25. Januar 2017)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Suche auch Leute für 3vs3 oder 2vs2
> Egal ob ranked oder just4fun.
> 
> Einfach in steam adden:
> ...


In welcher Liga biste denn? 

Werde dich auf jeden Fall mal adden  

Sent from my thor using Tapatalk


----------



## Kotor (5. Mai 2017)

<Mai 2017>

Hi allerseits,

hoffe es ist ok wenn ich hier reinposte ....
Habe folgende Fragen:

1.) Crossplay PC<->PS4  scheint ja bereits zu klappen ? bzw. spiele ich bereits gegen Spieler aus dem PS network ? 
2.)  Habe 3 PS4 Spieler die gegen 3 PC Spieler antreten wollen -> schaff ich das irgendwie ?

- Dedicated Server -> nein
- In-game Server erstellen auf PS4 oder PC + Portfreigabe am Router/Modem? 

Welche Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gibts in der pcgh community ? 

grüß euch
kotor


----------



## marcus022 (16. Mai 2017)

Ich denke mal deine Frage ist längst beantwortet oder ? Ich hätte dir gerne Auskunft gegeben aber war hier lange nicht. Falls noch Fragen sind immer ran


----------



## Wannseesprinter (16. Mai 2017)

Zwar schon etwas älter, dennoch einer Erwähnung wert. Der rund 1,6 GB (Steam-Version) große Patch bringt einige Changes mit sich. Öffnet den Spoiler oder schaut hier: Patch Notes v1.34 | Rocket League(R) - Official Site



Spoiler



PATCH NOTES V1.34

THE HEADLINES

“Neo Tokyo” has been updated with a Standard Arena layout, and is now available in all Playlists
The Nitro Crate with new items has been added


NEW CONTENT

ARENAS

“Neo Tokyo” has been updated with a Standard Arena layout, and is now available in all Playlists
The original “Neo Tokyo” has been renamed “Tokyo Underpass,” and is available to play in offline and private matches

CRATES

Nitro Crate has been added
When received, the Nitro Crate will display as “Crate - Nitro” in your inventory


COMMUNITY FLAGS
The Loot Crate Community Flag has been added

ZAG TOYS ROCKET LEAGUE ORIGINAL MINIS PULL-BACK RACERS

Select Pull-Back Racers will come with one code redeemable for a set of two exclusive in-game items
Original Minis Pull-Back Racers will be on sale later this Spring, and then codes can be redeemed via the Redeem Code button in the Extras menu
Exclusive Rocket Trail: Cold Fusion
Exclusive Wheels: ZT-17


BUG FIXES

GENERAL

[Steam] Fixed an issue where toggling Motion Blur on and off would cause a game crash
[Console] Light Shafts will no longer automatically re-enable if disabled in Video section of the Options Menu
[Steam] Vertical Sync will no longer automatically re-enable if disabled in Video section of the Options Menu
Rocket Trails viewed in the Garage when playing Splitscreen no longer display diagonally
Fixed Rocket Trails include: Alpha (Gold Rush), Bubbles, Cold Fusion, Datastream, Flamethrower, Frostbite, Helios, Hexphase, Hydro, Ink, Netherworld, Plasma, Slime, Snowflakes, Standard (All Colors), Treasure
Fixed an issue causing some glowing wheels to look incorrect when Painted. This fix affects the following wheels: Photon, Septem, Troika, and Voltaic
Side Boost locations on DFH Stormy, Urban Central, Urban Central (Dawn), and Urban Central (Night) now match those found in other standard arenas
Bunny Ears now flop in the correct direction
The “CCCXL” Decal for Ice Charger is now correctly named “CDXL”
Earned Assists now correctly display in the Leaderboards
The Ball Indicator now correctly displays on “Mannfield (Night)”
[Xbox One] The “Registered Voter” achievement has been fixed




Patch Notes gut erklärt:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UHx6UGRMrYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kotor (19. Mai 2017)

ja blöd wenn man als rocket league anfänger Psy (Psyionic) mit Playstation network verwechselt ! 

Rocket League fur Xbox One: Crossplay-Feature angekundigt – sogar mit der PS4 – GIGA

-> und was hat sich getan seit März 2016 ? 

HOW TO play crossplatform WITH friends AND random players : RocketLeague 

Crossplay ja für Xbox, PC und PS4 - aber gezielt Spieler finden Nein

kotor


----------



## marcus022 (24. Mai 2017)

Gestern in einem Match. Es geht hin und her. Dann ein Bogenball des Gegners auf unser Tor. Ich zurück und den Plan von der Seite kommend den Ball kurz vorm Tor abzufangen. Der Ball ist also über mir. Und dann. Ja also dann. 
Eine dezente Meldung (sehr wichtig)
NUR NOCH 60 SEKUNDEN  
Danke für die Info aber den Ball konnte ich nicht mehr fixieren danke danke danke.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (14. Juli 2017)

Neuer Patch gestern erschienen - Patch Notes V1.36:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J8yyWZTOv5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> BUG FIXES
> GENERAL
> Casual Matches will no longer cancel if the server does not have enough players. Bots will once again fill slots for missing players
> The “Find Match” button on the Matchmaking menu can now be selected/highlighted, allowing you to search for a match by pressing A (Xbox) or Cross (PS4) when the button is selected
> ...


----------



## Pladdaah (18. Juli 2017)

wie seit ihr denn Ligatechnisch unterwegs?


----------



## nikon87 (18. Oktober 2017)

Moin...ich versuch es mal hier. Ich suche nach einem Team/Partner für "Standard" (3vs3), welches/welcher mir hilft endlich dahin zu kommen wo ich hin will bzw. mMn auch sein sollte: Diamant.
Leider gibt es unter meinen bisherigen Spielekollegen niemanden der an RL so "kompetetiv" rangeht wie ich. Und mit Randoms spielen ist halt...naja...Random. 
Somit kämpfe ich mich seit langem im Bereich um Platin2 herum ab und muss mich entweder mit den genannten Kollegen (alle max. Gold2) oder eben mit Randoms zufrieden geben.
So kommt man aber leider nicht wirklich weiter...mal läuft es und es geht ne Liga hoch...dann bekommt man wieder nur solche "was macht der in Platin!?"-Spieler und verliert alles vorher hart erspielte.
Und leider fährt der Fahrstuhl schneller abwärts als nach aufwärts (zumindest habe ich das Gefühl).
Wenn also jemand Bock oder noch einen Platz frei hat würde ich mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen. Headset und so weiter ist bei Bedarf natürlich alles vorhanden.


----------

